# Japanese Knotwood and planning permission.



## noproblem (16 Aug 2017)

My neighbour was given PP for a new house almost a year ago and intended to put in a foundation in the next few weeks. In the past wk the Co Council has put signs up along the road where the site is situated and also in the middle of the site warning landowners not to in any way remove the weed. Yes, there is knotwood in the middle of the site, it was also there when permission was granted and now the site has been purchased and paid for. (very sizeable amount) Where does my neighbour stand as regards building? Nothing was hidden by the landowner when they bought the site off him, etc.


----------



## delfio (16 Aug 2017)

Why did he even buy a site with Japanese knotweed growing on it, that stuff is deadly hard to remove. I guess he will have to wait and see if the co co will manage to remove it but I wouldn't be holding my breadh.


----------



## noproblem (16 Aug 2017)

Amazing the Council gave the PP in the first place.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (16 Aug 2017)

It will have to be sprayed by the council.


----------



## kceire (27 Aug 2017)

The council would in no way be aware of the knotweed during the planning process unless specified by the applicant. 

The home owner needs to engage a registered contractor for its removal and disposal of its on their land.


----------



## noproblem (27 Aug 2017)

kceire said:


> The council would in no way be aware of the knotweed during the planning process unless specified by the applicant.
> 
> The home owner needs to engage a registered contractor for its removal and disposal of its on their land.




Seriously, as when they go out to inspect the site for PP purposes and it's all over the site  and about 8 to 10 ft high? Now my dear man, if they weren't aware of it as you say, then planning permission is an absolute laugh.


----------



## kceire (29 Aug 2017)

noproblem said:


> Seriously, as when they go out to inspect the site for PP purposes and it's all over the site  and about 8 to 10 ft high? Now my dear man, if they weren't aware of it as you say, then planning permission is an absolute laugh.



The planners don't need to be concerned with the weed. That is an environmental aspect of the site that needs to be dealt with as part of the construction programme. 

In the same way, I can get planning permission for the demolition of my garage with asbestos roof, the planners ignore the asbestos as it's not their remit, but I as the home owner/developer must abide by the HSA guidelines on its removal and then the councils guidelines on listed removal and disposal contractors.


----------



## noproblem (29 Aug 2017)

Thanks for that kceire. Any link to that regulation or is it just your own opinion?


----------



## kceire (29 Aug 2017)

noproblem said:


> Thanks for that kceire. Any link to that regulation or is it just your own opinion?



There is no planning regulation as such. I have it on 2 sites I'm inspecting here in Dublin. And from a recent Society of Chartered Surveyors Ireland publication :

Local authorities have no direct enforcement role in relation to invasive alien species. The National Parks and Wildlife Service is the primary regulatory and enforcement authority, but it has very limited resources and does not generally investigate reports involving the growth of invasive species on private land.

“All landowners, including local authorities, have legal obligations to control the spread of Japanese knotweed on their properties as far as is possible,”.

“Thus, the problem is of particular relevance to operational departments such as roads, recreation and amenity and any section of the council engaged in physical works on the roadside, in parks or on other council-owned land.’’ If a member of the public has knotweed growing on their land it is their responsibility to treat and eradicate it.

Although, we have introduced a plan for its control here in Dublin :

http://www.dublincity.ie/main-menu-...rks-biodiversity-dublin-city/invasive-species

It's still not something that rears its head during the planning process currently, but only during construction stage.


----------



## noproblem (30 Aug 2017)

kceire,
Great information and thank you very much for that. Appreciated and will pass it on.


----------

